# Complaint – Complaint – Complaint



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

What happened to the RED on the new logo ?
It looks anemic compared to the Craftsman Red !

This is Totally Unacceptable, and we, the MBOA 
(Multiple Bolens Owners of America) demand color vibrancy that is 
equal to, or better than any other listed logo.

First MTD, now anemic red…..really Andy ????


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Don't blame Andy. It's a scan of a decal with the protective paper still on. I didn't want to sacrafice the decal. BUT you must admit it IS better than having MTD on it.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Now hold on…..

As a “Purest” I can certainty understand you protectionist views on 
Logo preservation. However, I as a rejuvenator have no such feelings
toward printed vinyl sheets. Since I have plenty of new / unused logo’s
I will gladly offer to sacrifice one for the good of the forum.

How do I go about making this sacrifice that will free all of us from the
trauma of continuously looking at that anemic red ?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Don't blame Andy. It's a scan of a decal with the protective paper still on. I didn't want to sacrafice the decal. BUT you must admit it IS better than having MTD on it. *


WHAT you couldn't sacrifice the decalmg: What kind of Bolens man are you:lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

OMG….

Even the red around the “Toro” on the Wheel Horse logo looks better.

Please…… Hurry………. I can’t take much more of this


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Just mount the decal on something , remove the top layer and scan it. Send it to Andy. You may have to downsize it after you scan it but try sending it as is. Or maybe post it here and he could copy from here. The reason I didn't want to peel the paper was I only have two of these, one for the snowblower I repainted and the other for the reel mower still under way.
Boy, tough crowd! 
This afternoon you guys thought it was great?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Still do just had to rag on ya a little:furious:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows...

No problem
Why do I need to remove the back layer ? 
Can't I just remove the top (front) layer and scan it ?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah, I figured it's getting late and not much else going on:lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Aegt5000
Depends, maybe. But if you got any of them from any of the 3-4 places I got mine, the protective top layer is heavier than the decal itself and when you try to peel it off the decal will come off the backing paper. These decals are kinda thin to leave a nice fine edge when applied so they have a tendency to wrinkle, and then you'll find yourself trying to hold down the corners as you peel the top and then you'll find the areas you've touched don't have much adhesion. Ask me how I know?!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *OMG….
> 
> Even the red around the “Toro” on the Wheel Horse logo looks better.
> ...


Maybe Andy could adjust the color with his photo editing program. Or he might turn it purple because you made him re do it and leave town on work for a couple of weeks. How will you cope. Better order those chill pills now.

Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Mark! Finally a satisfied customer


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Did someone say purple?

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

What about a nice pink color?    


Realy guys looks great!! Glad to see you loose the ties to that "other" company.


----------

